# Making this up as I go along, Part Deux - I think I'm seeing double...



## Schroedc (May 30, 2015)

I enjoyed the first little table I built so much and I have all kinds of oddball stuff around the shop so I started cutting parts for two more side tables. Maple and Jatoba for the first one and Walnut and Maple for the second. I need to dig through the pile for one more piece of 3/4 to 4/4 walnut to rough out the last part for that one and then we'll start on all the joinery. Stay tuned as I see if I can make these two come together....

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony (May 30, 2015)



Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (May 30, 2015)

Can't wait - subscribed. I would like to make a couple side tables myself. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (May 30, 2015)

Tony said:


>


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 30, 2015)

oh ya colin I found out today that top on your other build was not walnut its butternut.


----------



## Schroedc (May 30, 2015)

davduckman2010 said:


> oh ya colin I found out today that top on your other build was not walnut its butternut.



Yeah, that's pretty much what I'd decided. I kept smelling butternut when I was dancing.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 30, 2015)

Kevin said:


>


----------



## Tony (May 30, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> Yeah, that's pretty much what I'd decided. I kept smelling butternut when I was dancing.



Pictures or it didn't happen!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc (May 31, 2015)

Tony said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen!



Stupid phones....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (May 31, 2015)

So this morning I spent some time cleaning, went through every board I had and couldn't find any walnut I liked for the lower part of the three leg table without cutting up some 8/4 that is for another project so I decided to do that part out of spalted maple, but first I decided to finish some clamps I'd started a few months back, was originally going to build the moveable end like they would have been done originally with notches in the bottom of the bar to adjust but I found a bag of dogs in my drawer and decided to punch a series of 3/4 holes and use those. If I find some of the original movable ends I can always put the notches in and use them but for now I have two more functional clamps and no woodworker ever said "I have too many clamps". I then cut a couple 18 inch long pieces of KD spalted maple, ran them across the jointer and got them glued up. Later today I'll cut to shape and let sit overnight. Now to get back to organizing the shop to figure out where the heck to put all this stuff I keep piling up........

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 1, 2015)

Got my spalted maple cut to rough shape on the band saw and started cutting in the joinery for all of the legs on both tables. Everything is roughly together and now to start sanding, final fitting and assembly later today or tomorrow. I'm going to use contrasting pegs to hold everything together.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 7, 2015)

Here they are all together, 3 coats of satin WOP and then a good waxing. C and C always welcome. Now to see if I can find a buyer for them or if my wife gets a bunch of new tables for the house.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 7, 2015)

Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 7, 2015)

Very nice Colin. If I had to pick a favorite it would be the first one. Well done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 7, 2015)

Very ceuxl looking table...nice job Colin....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

